# Corsair H150i mit i5-8600K: Welche Temp.sensoren als Referenz?



## mfranke (24. Februar 2018)

Habe auf dem ASRock Taichi den i5-8600K und mir interessehalber die (wahrscheinlich überdimensionierte) Corsair H150i Pro gegönnt. Läuft alles sehr schick und leise; jedoch frage ich mich, welche Tempsensoren für die Lüfter als sinnvolle Referenz im Custom Mode zu nehmen sind? Unter "Group" habe ich jetzt erstmal den "CPU Package" mangels besserem Wissen definiert. 
Kann man das noch optimieren?


----------



## Aemkeisdna (24. Februar 2018)

Habe auch bei meiner H115i das CPU Package als Temperatur referenz genommen.


----------

